# Happy Birthday MÃ¶tley CÃ¼e!...



## coleysmokinbbq (Sep 19, 2007)

...And Many Happy Returns of the day!...

Hope it's your best one yet!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			








Until later...


----------



## richtee (Sep 19, 2007)

Youth may be wasted on the young, but good times ain't wasted on the adults..  grin

Happy Birthday!


----------



## smoked (Sep 19, 2007)

happy birthday dude, and no need to worry about "smoking in the boy's room" today!!!


----------



## vulcan75001 (Sep 19, 2007)

Happy Birthday...Hope ya have a great day..


----------



## cajun_1 (Sep 19, 2007)

Happy Birthday ...


----------



## meowey (Sep 19, 2007)

Many Happy Returns of the Day!!!!!!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## illini (Sep 19, 2007)

Hmmmm...the 38th year. 
I remember the 30s and 40s well...seems like a long time ago
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Happy Birthday Wes!


----------



## ozark rt (Sep 19, 2007)

Happy birthday MC.


----------



## ma?tley ca 1/4 e (Sep 19, 2007)

38??? Today is only 36. LOL. It's the late teens and early 20's that are a little fuzzy for me.

My thoughtful wife bought me a bunch of smoking supplies. She knows I'm nuts and just goes along with it now. She actually found some Royal Oak lump. I've been looking everywhere with no luck. I'm so happy. My first bag of lump. She also bought me a huge bag of mini hickory logs from Academy. Maybe now I can get away from that turbo charged, too hot burning Kingsford. 

A very sincere thanks to all....


----------



## hawgheaven (Sep 19, 2007)

Happy Birthday MÃ¶tley CÃ¼e! I hope you have many more, and stay healthy enough to remember them!


----------



## bbq bubba (Sep 19, 2007)

Happy b-day bro, i'll have a cold one tonite for ya!!


----------



## flagriller (Sep 19, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## msmith (Sep 19, 2007)

HappyBirthday


----------



## catfish (Sep 19, 2007)

Happy Birthday MÃ¶tley CÃ¼e! I hope you have many more


----------



## smokin for life (Sep 19, 2007)

HEY BRO..... HAPPY Birthday!!!!!!


----------



## t-bone tim (Sep 19, 2007)

Happy Birthday dude....smoke on


----------



## fuzzynavel (Sep 19, 2007)

happy bday man..


----------



## monty (Sep 19, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Wes!

Here's wishing you many more of the same!

Keep on Rockin' to the Metal!

Cheers!


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 19, 2007)

Happy Birthday Wes!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Sep 19, 2007)

may you have a rockin' b-day wes.


----------



## wvsmokeman (Sep 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ma?tley ca 1/4 e (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks everybody. You guys ROCK!!!


----------



## triple b (Sep 20, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Mötley Cüe!*


----------



## bullmastiff (Sep 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday....Smoke Out in the boy's room for me!


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Sep 20, 2007)

*Happy birthday Wes. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Terry*


----------

